# Thanks Florida Power and Light !!



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Totally excited to have power back on in Plantation, FL after 6 days without, due to the hurricane. Had a generator for basics but no power to aquariums for the time without power. All seems fine ! Actually it was Pike from North Carolina that restored us here.

How are you other Floridians doing?

André


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

We just got power a few hours ago. I too was running with a generator.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back to APC  Glad your power is restored and all is well.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome back guys, glad to hear all's well!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

http://alt.coxnewsweb.com/palmbeachpost/photos/wilma_aerials/index.html

jB


----------

